# New Crowley tug OCEAN WAVE



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

first tug of new class for Crowley built by Bollinger Shipyard in Morgan City,Louisiana. she is returning from sea trials.


----------



## arielht500 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, Nice pictures, do you have any further info on her, especially from an engineering point of view. Steve


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Specs here:

http://www.crowley.com/content/view/full/9575

I wonder where they intend to use her.

If she's union crew I can't see a welcome mat out in Mr Choeust's empire in Fourchon.

Low sulphur diesel fuel is expensive and may be a little hard to obtain worldwide and the fuel capacity seems to be a little small to compete with the likes of Fairmont, etc.
Ian


----------

